# You have $1000 to spend - lawn products only!



## creinle11 (Mar 25, 2019)

No political tangents please, but it everyone receives $1000 in gov't stimulus money in a couple weeks... and you hypothetically had to spend it on lawn products, how would you use your budget?

Here is my list:
7 blade push reel mower - $108
Specticle Flow PreM for the fall - $280
Super Sod Leveling Mix for 2k sq ft - $480
Lawn Level Rake - $126

Total - $994

I left a few bucks for some beer after spreading all of the leveling mix!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I'd sub 3 yards masonry sand for leveling. Costs a hair over $100 locally. Spend savings on used power reel and thank me later.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

All toilet paper. Oh, lawn products. Seed, cover, water, fert. All renovation related.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2019)

I'd buy 5 pallets of burmuda and ditch my st aug. 600 for the pallets, 300 for the scraping and hauling of old st aug


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

-Power rake rental
-5 yards of river sand mixed with 5 yards of screened topsoil. 10 yards total.
-Something to mix into the new soil to make me feel like I'm doing something special
-1200, Z52 Plugs

I'd completely redo my front yard. $1k isn't enough for sod.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Gregson-Clark Spreader Mate B

With leftovers I'd buy more Teejets and TLF merchandise.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Oooooo the push sprayer is a good one!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Toro recycler 450$
Right line ethousmate 100$
Atrazine 2 gallons 80$
Build a dfw wand for my Northstar 100$
Sand, sand sand with the remaining


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

A Gregson Clark Spreader Mate. Done!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

100 bags (4,500 lbs) OceanGro 5-5-0 fert, delivered and stacked in my shed.


----------



## Breebz (Apr 1, 2020)

Well this is easy. I just did this in IRL since I found this forum and all the awesomeness
Lawn Leveler from R&R $131
Gorilla Cart $169
Idech rotary scissors $238
Ego Power Edger/Weedeater Combo $394
Sand $201
Earthway 2600A spreader $127
MSO & Scale $53
33-0-0 Fertilizer $13

The last thing on my list is a Flowzone backpack sprayer and they are sold out everywhere.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

Me personally :

Ego edger
Ego blower
Sand
Leveller
The expensive HOC gauge greens mower
Prodiamine
Fertilizer

And

More flaminggo ornaments


----------



## weed_wizard (Apr 18, 2019)

Water bill for irrigating the lawn in the summer! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

